# Difference between DL123A, CR123A, K123A, EL123AP, and VL123



## pkennethv (May 7, 2006)

Hi guys, what's the difference between DL123A, CR123A, K123A, EL123AP, and VL123 batteries? They are all the same size. The SureFire batteries say it replaces all of them.


----------



## SilverFox (May 8, 2006)

Hello Pkennethv,

I am not sure what all the letters mean, but the numbers refer to 1 cell that is 2/3 A in size, hence the 123A.

Tom


----------



## jsr (May 8, 2006)

Just an ASSumption, but I would assume the letters before the 123A are likely manufacturer's part numbers and branding, i.e. DL123A = Duracell Lithium 123A, EL123A = Energizer Lithium 123A, etc. The battery is the same type and size, but each mfr, especially the big ones, like to put their own P/N on it to make less informed customers think they must keep purchasing that brand due to compatibility reasons. It's a game mfr's of many products play.


----------



## David_Campen (May 8, 2006)

> but I would assume the letters before the 123A are likely manufacturer's part numbers and branding, i.e. DL123A = Duracell Lithium 123A, EL123A = Energizer Lithium 123A, etc. The battery is the same type and size, but each mfr, especially the big ones, like to put their own P/N on it


Yes, this is my working assumption. It is why I usually refer to "123" cells without the use of any letters in front. Letters in front mean that you are refering to 123 batteries from a particular manufacturer. For example EL123 batteries are made by Energizer:
http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/123.pdf
http://data.energizer.com/SearchResult.aspx

I don't know where people have come up with the idea that 123 batteries should be identified as "CR123". The IEC international standard name for these types of batteries is "CR17345".


----------



## osito (Aug 2, 2016)

My flashlight had 2 Duracell Ultra Lithium batteries marked with "123" where you would normally find the identifier, but below is "CR17345" in smaller print. Is this just a 123 and any 123 can be used for replacement (without mixing brands, dates, remaining charge, etc), or does the CR17345 indicate a special type of 123? Sorry, this may be a stupid question, but I'm new to this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RobertMM (Aug 2, 2016)

osito said:


> My flashlight had 2 Duracell Ultra Lithium batteries marked with "123" where you would normally find the identifier, but below is "CR17345" in smaller print. Is this just a 123 and any 123 can be used for replacement (without mixing brands, dates, remaining charge, etc), or does the CR17345 indicate a special type of 123? Sorry, this may be a stupid question, but I'm new to this. Thanks in advance.



No, it is a regular CR123, 3volt lithium cell(3.2+ when new).

17345 just means that the cell is 17mm in diameter and 34.5mm long.


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 2, 2016)

RobertMM said:


> 17345 just means that the cell is 17mm in diameter and 34.5mm long.


And that is why you will see people talking about replacing a CR123 cell with a 1(6/7/8)340 or 350 cell. 

As an example, take a Surefire 6P light that is designed to take two CR123 primary cells. If one were to switch to Li-Ion rechargeable cells one would replace those two 17345 primary cells with 17340 or 17350 Li-Ion cells. But if those rechargeable cells are protected, it is likely that those replacements will not fit into the 6p due to the protection circuitry (which slightly increases the diameter). So 16340 or 16350 cells would be a better fit.


----------

